# I give up on making friends.



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

I have been in uni for nearly 4 weeks and i can't tell you the name of a single person in the class. I feel like a 9 year old when i am around them. Everyone is so mature, acts like an adult and is so outgoing and social. I find everyone really intimidating. Because of this, i feel the need to avoid seminars and I avoid putting my hand up to ask questions. Everyone already knows eachother and are even starting to form cliques. I even get hostile glances when i enter the room and people treat like i'm invisible. I was a fool for ever thinking uni would be different from secondary school. Nothing will ever change, I will always be the same loser I always was.


----------



## beginning (Oct 7, 2015)

I understand how you feel, and kind of went through the same thing you're going through now.

If you need a fellow loser to talk to... I'm all ears.
Sorry, that was a bad joke, but, uh, not the talking part.

I can't guarantee that things will change, but there's still time and different opportunities to make friends.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have been in college 4 years and still have not made any friends, I tried last semester and it did'nt work, do I also have up on making friends in college. Though I commute and I am guessing it's worse not to have any friends as a dormer compared to a commuter. But honestly I would just try to focus more on your studies, friendships take a long time to form, but you could put yourself in situations where it's easier, like a club at your school, but I agree it's veery difficult to make friends.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sun Burst (Dec 8, 2013)

Same. My last year in uni. Nothing really changes. I just couldnt care anymore, its not worth caring about anyway. You may be alone in your school with your problem but know that you are certainly not alone worldwide. If your country is not focused too much on networking, try to focus on studying. My country is ****ed so even if I would get the best marks and reputation possible, I wont have any jobs or future without network of people/friends/family. This is coming from a future to be homeless, how more loser can you become than this I dont even know.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I give up on just making simple conversation with people. I get the impression that people make judgments on my face and body language and can just sense how pathetic I am. I can hardly garner a smile out of someone that isn't a waiter who's paid to be hospitable.


----------



## MCCyves (Jul 7, 2015)

Friendship take time. Personally, I rather been by myself than with others.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

klvmm said:


> Everyone is so mature, acts like an adult and is so outgoing and social.


They are all faking it.


----------



## Steli (Oct 12, 2015)

I have been in university for years and I haven't made friends. I tried a lot in the first year, but I felt the same things you described and then I gave up.
Anyway, I think it is better to focus more on the problems you have with yourself, the low self esteem, complexes you might have from childhood... If you can afford a psychologist, that would be great. If not try reading psychology, it really helps to understand why you feel immature, ridiculous etc. 
That is what I've been doing lately after realizing that it is not "friends" or other people that will put me out of my misery. Another advise I can give you is to stop focusing much on how you look, and start focusing on what YOU LIKE, and start doing what YOU think is right. And some sport, of course.  Good luck!


----------

